# Which amp for my PARADIGM 11se MkII?



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello to all,

I would like to buy an amp (integrated or power) for my speakers but not really sure. I dont want to under power them but I also don't want to spend unnecessary money. 

Please help

*Specs on my speakers* 

3-driver, 2-way bass reflex. Quasi-3rd order resistive port
CROSSOVER: 3nd order electro/acoustic - 1,8 kHz
DRIVER COMPLEMENT:
One 25 mm (1") MkII/5, high-frequency driver
Two 210 mm (8") MkII/5, bass/midrange driver
PERFORMANCE:
Low Frequency Extension; 30 Hz (DIN)
Frequency Response On Axis (0⁰); ± 2 dB from 50 Hz - 20 kHz
Frequency Response Off Axis (30⁰); ± 2 dB from 50 Hz to 15 kHz
Sensitivity-Room/Anechoic; 92 dB / 89 dB
Suitable Amplifier Power Range; 15 - 250 watts
Maximum Input Power; 160 watts
Nominal/Minimum Impedance; 6 ohms / 4 ohms


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Will the Galaxy 34 Tube Integrated Amplifier be any good?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would think the Galaxy is a tad expensive for those speakers. Honestly I would probably look at an inexpensive used amp from Canuck Audio Mart to see what I like (if you are experimenting), get 1-2 for a couple hundred and compare, the one you like the least put back on sale. Currently what I see on there i would try are:

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649110012-linn_lk100/

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/deta...fa545_ii_2_channel_power_amplifier_excellent/

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649115464-b_amp_k_components_reference_4420/

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/deta...with_balanced_inputs_price_includes_shipping/


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Andre said:


> I would think the Galaxy is a tad expensive for those speakers. Honestly I would probably look at an inexpensive used amp from Canuck Audio Mart to see what I like (if you are experimenting), get 1-2 for a couple hundred and compare, the one you like the least put back on sale. Currently what I see on there i would try are:
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649110012-linn_lk100/
> 
> ...



Hey man,

Thanks for taking the time to find some amps for me


----------

